# Luces debajo del carro con leds



## juancarfox (Oct 7, 2008)

Que tal compañeros

estoy con la novedad de insertar unas luces a mi carro

de esas tipo tunning, que iluminan el suelo y estan por debajo de la carroceria del auto.

intento hacerlas con LEDs, pero parea agregarle un toque mas cool

quiero hacerlas que parpadeen, necesito que me ayuden con el circuito !

he visto unas que destellan lentamente con desvanecimiento al encenderse y al apagarse

como esta grafica.........


y que se pueda controlar la velocidad de intermitencia

gracias !


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 7, 2008)

Se pueden hacer con un generador de onda senoidal y un rectificador de onda completa... es bastante simple.... 

http://www.play-hookey.com/analog/sine_wave_generator.html


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola.
Cuántos LEDs piensa usar, qué tipo (color) de LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## guiille (Oct 8, 2008)

aca en el foro hay un circuito que es como vos decis.. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24689.html
de los leds que se apaguen y prenden con atenuación tenes el archivo y todo para simularlo en el livewire..
espero que te sirva..  y una observacion no creo que logres un lindo efecto porque los leds al tener un muy chico angulo de iluminación te hacen un punto en el suelo y mas si tu auto esta bajito..


----------



## 15584104 (Oct 8, 2008)

yo arme estos led ritmicos, q van al ritmo de la musica, capas q te sirvan ..funcionan muy bien


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2008)

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> yo arme estos led ritmicos, q van al ritmo de la musica, capas q te sirvan ..funcionan muy bien



Y ese esquema te anduvo? porq esta mal dibujado ademas, un transistor no es asi.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Se pueden hacer con un generador de onda senoidal y un rectificador de onda completa


coincido con vos en lo de generar la senoidal.... pero lo del rectificador de onda completa para que?


----------



## 15584104 (Oct 8, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> 15584104 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si me anduvo excelente, lo q tenes q hacer es de unos parlantes sacarle dos cables y colocarselos donde dice
entrada de audio, los parlantes tienen q estar conectados a un mp3, o lo q sea, subis el volumen del aparato y listo,
si keres probalo con los parlantes de la PC, alargales unos cablecitos, es lo q hice yo, si keres mas información, pero esta en ingles : http://www.instructables.com/id/Dancing-lights/?ALLSTEPS  .. pero el paso a paso de esa pagina esta mal, segun las fotos, yo lo segui tal cual y no me anduvo, lo tuve q hacer de mi forma.

te dejo un video y un eskema mejor
en el video el led prende y apaga medio mal, a mi me prende mejor


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2008)

Si ya se que funciona aunque no es lo mejor.... lo que si el esquema esta mal dibujado! lo que vos dibujaste es una resistencia variable no un transistor!


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 8, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Chico3001 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por que el generador de onda senoidal da una onda que varia entre +VCC y -VCC pasando por GND, pero en este caso se requiere una onda que vaya de GND a +VCC, por lo que tenemos que convertir la parte negativa en positiva y eso solo se logra con un puente de onda completa...


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 8, 2008)

pero seria mas lindo que haya una pausa entre los encendidos, yo en mi caso cuando tenia los neones con led  lo tenia asi


----------

